# Does any one use a Janome MB4?



## jaffadecaff (Jan 22, 2013)

I know it's only a small machine, but I'm only a small business...

Just wondering if anyone has had experience using this machine, is it good?
Any other recommendations in a similar price range?

Thanks!


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have not used this particular machine, but, Janome is an excellent brand. I've been using its sewing machines for the past ten years and have held up extremely well. I'm not sure a four thread machine is really a good choice, look at a Brother PR600 or 660.


----------



## jaffadecaff (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks! Yes I've just been googling and discovered the brother...

It's looks like a better embroidery machine.

Yes I agree janome are a good sewing machine, but haven't had much experience with their embroidery machines.

Thank you!


----------



## Grant Hill (May 10, 2013)

I bought the MB4 about two years ago. I saw it at the state fair, and the rep made it look so easy. Two years later and I have done maybe a dozen shirts. My problem is not the machine, its that I am clueless when it comes to tension, stabilizers, hooping, thread types and everything that goes with experience. I use software to create, but what it stitches is another story. Not a machine problem, but a user thing.

I have purchased designs online and when I get the settings right, it produces excellent results. If you know what you are doing, its a great machine. It's just not a machine to get your feet wet.


----------

